# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone vdsl 100

## kargchris

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Γράφω και εγώ εδώ να πω τον πόνο μου. Είχα Vodafone vdsl 50/5 με το Η367Ν. Όλα καλά συγχρονιζα κανονικά 50000 με max 120000 περίπου και τηλέφωνο από την γραμμή. Πριν μία εβδομάδα με πήρανε τηλέφωνο για προσφορά στα 100/10 με ελάχιστη διαφορά στην τιμή και την δέχτηκα. Μου στείλανε μήνυμα ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί 2 μέρες αργότερα. Λογικό μου φάνηκε αφού απλά προφιλ χρειαζόταν να μου αλλάξουν. Τελικά έχω καταλήξει να μην έχω ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο εδώ και μία εβδομάδα και κάποιοι τεχνικοί μου λένε για γενικά προβλήματα κτλ, κάποιοι άλλοι τεχνικοί μου λένε για βλάβη στο κύκλωμα από ΟΤΕ (ναι καφαο ΟΤΕ). Έιμαι απελπισμένος καθώς μου έστειλαν μήνυμα ότι θα με ενημερώσουν για την βλάβη από  29/4. Καμία ιδέα για το πώς να το χειριστώ; Για αρχή θα έχω κανονίσει να μην πληρώσω τον πρώτο μήνα.

----------

